# Too Skinny?



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a top-view photo of my Boston Terrier mix, George, in the tub today. I realize it doesn't give the "whole picture" (no pun intended), but based on this, does he look too thin to you?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

He is definitely very lean looking. A side view would help as well but I personally think he could use another lb or two.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think he could stand to gain some weight....as you get further into raw, he'll gain weight.

if you could feed three meals and maybe add in an ounce, that would help....like a snack time piece of whatever protein he is on.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

About 2 lbs. sounds good.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's hard to tell without a side view. My Tess looks like that, but then she is an Italian greyhound and is supposed to be quite lean. Is he tiny boned?

He could maybe gain a pound or so. Once he's off just white meat he'll gain weight.. most dogs lose weight in the transition since white meat is low in calories. Later on, beef heart will be your friend!:thumb:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Audrey is a chi and hardly wider than that. She's a petite girl tho, small framed bones. She's 6 pounds but I think most of that is her big butt muscles hehe she has butt cheeks. But yes he look a tad thin but not much I dont think. Audrey loses weight easy so I keep her on red meat and some egg, and yogurt (not non-fat) So Maybe just up his intake a little.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

And CatyM, Tess is perfect! I love IG. I'd take her in a minute


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd like to see a side view as well, my dogs are all pretty much like that from the top, big indent at the waist but their hipbones and spine aren't sticking out, they are just lean.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Def looks a little too thin to me, but Caty is right... red meats will make a world of difference.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, sounds like you're seeing the same thing I am. Starting today I'm adding a third meal.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i think you need a side view and one where he is not wet. wet dogs look thinner to me then they really are. i can't see any bones sticking out just a nice waist line.


----------



## HighDrive (Dec 15, 2011)

I too would like to see a side view, in addition I agree with PeanutsMommy I don't see any bones sticking out! I don't worry about a rib or two, but I don't even see that on your boy! I see a nice lean body shape, taking everything I can tell from this view into account.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think I would add 2 pounds to his little frame. I'm amazed what difference a half a pound even offers on my 45 lb girl. That wet shot does look a tad lean, I agree.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think he could gain some weight. Nothing major and certainly nothing you should be worried about! Once you get to red meats he will gain some weight. Some people even have to cut back a bit on the amount they feed because the dogs gain too much weight with red meat.


----------

